

I had a change of heart about HelloSign (YC W11) - guiseppecalzone
http://blogs.twincities.com/yourtechweblog/2012/09/11/i-have-had-a-change-of-heart-about-the-hellosign-service/

======
EvanKelly
As someone who recently signed a document in MS Paint on a computer which I
didn't have admin rights to, a cloud based service like this would be
incredibly useful.

------
eaurouge
It's hard to take this seriously. RightSignature[1] and others have been doing
this since 2009 or so. I have no dog in this fight; I use HelloFax and have
used RightSignature.

1\. https//rightsignature.com/

------
13rules
Anyone know when the HelloSign API is bring released?

~~~
joelandren
We're rolling out beta access right now. Email joel(at)hellofax to get put on
the list.

